# py-scipy fails to build with fortran error



## Alain De Vos (May 17, 2019)

Trying to make of py-scipy i receive the error :
from numpy.distutils.core import setup
/usr/local/lib/libcblas.so.2: Undefined symbol "F77_cswap"

I tried of few things, like compile with gcc8 , compile with clang but the error won't go away


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2019)

Why don't you simply use the package?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 17, 2019)

That works. In fact it would be very bad if it didn't. 
But it hardly explains the error when you do things from source.


----------

